# House 218



## Rubex (Oct 14, 2015)

This house is set back from the road hidden by trees. It's quite a nice little place with a few bits to photograph. There doesn't seem to be much vandalism although it does look like someone had tried to set light to the sofa at some point! I don't know much else about the property as this house is in Norfolk and I visited while on holiday in the area and Mikeymutt was giving me a tour of some of the local derelict houses. 





























































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2015)

I do love this little house rubex..it's certainly well hidden.nice set there


----------



## smiler (Oct 14, 2015)

I liked that Rubex, seems you had fine day for it,Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 14, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I do love this little house rubex..it's certainly well hidden.nice set there



Thanks Mikeymutt  



smiler said:


> I liked that Rubex, seems you had fine day for it,Thanks



Thank you Smiler! Yes it was a lovely sunny day - I was quite lucky all week with the weather


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice one! Another great report!


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice one Rubex, I like the greenery popping up in the last photo


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 14, 2015)

Rubex said:


> There doesn't seem to be much vandalism although it does look like someone had tried to set light to the sofa at some point!
> Rubex



Looking at the set up, they were hoping to cause the fire to burn through to the wooden floor and then cause a serious conflagration. Thankfully their arsonist's fire-lighter wasn't constructed very well, also old horse hair stuffing is not the best material to sustain a fire.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 15, 2015)

Ha ha..good work again. Is the whole of Norfolk derelict or what!?


----------



## Rubex (Oct 15, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Looking at the set up, they were hoping to cause the fire to burn through to the wooden floor and then cause a serious conflagration. Thankfully their arsonist's fire-lighter wasn't constructed very well, also old horse hair stuffing is not the best material to sustain a fire.



I'm so glad the fire didn't take hold. Thanks for the info, I didn't even realise that was horsehair stuffing in that sofa! 



HughieD said:


> Ha ha..good work again. Is the whole of Norfolk derelict or what!?



It seems that way Hughie  and Cambridgeshire too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2015)

Would have thought the smell of burning horsehair was enough to put any would be arsonist off! Cracking shots & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 16, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Would have thought the smell of burning horsehair was enough to put any would be arsonist off! Cracking shots & thanks for sharing.



I agree Flyboys! I don't think that would smell very nice at all!! 

Thanks as always for the lovely comments everybody


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 16, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Would have thought the smell of burning horsehair was enough to put any would be arsonist off! Cracking shots & thanks for sharing.



Perhaps the smell is why they buggered off and the fire failed to take hold.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 16, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I'm so glad the fire didn't take hold. Thanks for the info, I didn't even realise that was horsehair stuffing in that sofa!



Horse hair was a common material used at one time, but other fibres have also been used - jute or hemp spring to mind. All the old settees that I have got rid of over the years, seemed to have a layer of horse hair pocking through the worn/torn fabric coverings.


----------

